# Pilot and co-pilot before takeoff. Fuerza Aerea Salvadoreña



## Jacob Ben Avraham (Aug 25, 2016)

Pilot and co-pilot before take off, engine check, Boy when they started the engine, the whole cabin started to shake a vibrate, but it flew


----------



## tirediron (Aug 26, 2016)

What aircraft?


----------



## Jacob Ben Avraham (Aug 26, 2016)

Don't know the make, I took another pic of the plane from the outside, just know it is from the 80s or 90s, twin engine prop, still in use for paratrooper training


----------



## Peeb (Aug 27, 2016)

Fun capture!   I wish the exterior was not blown out, but difficult to  arrive at a different result with those conditions.


----------



## ACS64 (Jan 16, 2018)

Jacob Ben Avraham said:


> Don't know the make, I took another pic of the plane from the outside, just know it is from the 80s or 90s, twin engine prop, still in use for paratrooper training


The control yoke is rather unique so i thought I might be able to identify the aircraft from that but no go.  Based on web available flight deck photos it is NOT a Twin Otter, Short 330/360, Beech King Air, CASA C212, GAF Nomad, ATR 42/72, or a Dornier Do28.  

AC


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 16, 2018)

It's a DC-3

One of the turbine conversions.

Edit: I sounded very confident, like I knew it instantly lol. No, I googled the El Salvador Air Force and saw a list of aircraft.


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 16, 2018)

Looks possibly like all or part of an old round motor DC3 out the window


----------

